# Yamaha RX-V1800 give random noise



## mcnisse (Sep 12, 2012)

Since three years back we have a Yamaha RX-V 1800installed with a 4.1 speaker system. The receiver has in general been on 24/7, even if nothing has been played on it.

During the last 6 months we notice a random noise coming from the four speakers. Turning off/on the amplifier makes this noise go away.

No changes has been made in setup etc.

My feeling it is something with the electronic parts inside the amplifier, however, I'd like to hear if other people have had similar experiences as wlel as ideas for what the cause may be.

Since this noise is from all fours speakers I do not think it's interference from any other device. But one never know of course...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Disconnect all inputs and see if the problem continues. Likely a failing/faulty component or circuit.


----------

